# Some mishief afoot



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

There seems to be some tom hooliganry going on in the chat room. There are accounts logging in an out very quickly or for prolonged periods of times in some cases that either dont exist or belong to accounts that are not logged in. I dont know if it is errors or something but it can get very annoying.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

You mean mischief?


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a sticky c button.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL, what are the usernames? We'll try and keep a lookout


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

lem0ns is one. Also lemons. Oh, ya, and lohachata.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

lemons said:


> lem0ns is one. Also lemons. Oh, ya, and lohachata.


i do believe those are correct as of now.


nice


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe you should monitor the chat to be sure.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes I do believe that is an effective plan of action.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

A few others are GrapeFruit,Tacos,lime,Orange,and Not_Lemons.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Peanut_Butter__Choc__Syrup__Vanilla_Ice_Cream__6-8_ice_cubes__milk
dont forget about him^


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Dont forget Peaunut_butter_blah_blah_blah_milk


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Now there is I_Like_Lemons


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh that Loha guy is a bad seed been flooding the forum with nonsense for years.

:rofl:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is my sole purpose for living..to make everybody's life absolutely , totally miserable..
but that's ok ; i can live with that.
as the old saying goes....."who knows what evil lurks in the heart of man"
"the shadow knows"


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

lohachata said:


> that is my sole purpose for living..to make everybody's life absolutely , totally miserable..
> but that's ok ; i can live with that.
> as the old saying goes....."who knows what evil lurks in the heart of man"
> "the shadow knows"


what ever happened to those good old days when the radio had good stuff.
like the whistler, and all those old radio shows  I miss listening to those things as I grew up LATE at night on am


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Now there are GuppyIsShort and WhenLifeGivesYouLemons__


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is truly a shame when an intelligent human being uses their intelligence to cause problems and violate laws...high IQ ; but totally lacking in common sense and morals.
truly a waste of a life..the world would be much better off without them....


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Who broke any laws?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Hitler, Osama, and yo mama


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

I think there might be some more mischief afoot tonight... I received an anonymous tip.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol @ Lemons I wonder if fish brain will ever clue in.


----------

